# What's the frunk for at your house?



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

As I am soon to be the owner of a second frunk I'm wondering what other people use it for? From this other thread the usefulness of the frunk would be increased if it were power, but to be honest I don't really use it much. We keep our "go bags" in it for disaster escape (maybe I should stop parking it inside...).

In the past I have used it for a couple of large pizzas (I call it the "Prunk" when I do that).

with the frunk annoying to close when nosed into the garage, I don't really use it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I only use the frunk for smelly takeout. Otherwise my frunk and trunk for that matter are always empty. The well in my trunk has a tire repair kit and the UMC in it.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Almost never use the frunk. Primarily because like you, my car is parked head in almost everywhere, including my garage, so it's a bit inconvenient to use. I use the under-trunk storage for cables, tire inflator / repair kit, etc. 

Still, I'm glad we have it. Useful space if you need to load the car up. But I've never taken this car loaded up on a trip, nor am I ever likely to.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Mine holds two rain jackets and the portable EVSE with all of the adapters.

Bob Wilson


----------



## D. J. (Apr 11, 2016)

I keep my 50' extension cord in the frunk to "balance out" the charger and tire repair kit in the rear. And in the winter, I have my chains up there to be compliant with Colorado's chain law and still be able to access them with ski gear in the trunk.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

My model 3 frunk is rarely used. I keep an empty, shallow cooler in there along with a pizza bag and some thermal shopping bags. Just in case I am transporting food that I want to keep cold or hot.

My model X frunk is well used. Being much bigger, it has much more potential. It has a cooler, the charge cord and all adapters, my emergency kit (complete with tire repair, 12V charger, screw drivers, utility knife and duct tape), a water-tight container that has various things in it from bug spray to car cleaner, paper towels, windshield washer fluid, micro fibers, sunshade for front windshield, and 2 umbrellas. When traveling I also add a long stick to be able to wash the massive windshield. I really like having this utility space that keeps the rest of the car clutter free.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

We use it to hold our first aid supplies (we are EMRs) and things we rarely access. We open it maybe 4 times a year...


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Mine is almost always empty, but agree with @Needsdecaf that it's a useful space to have in case we need to load up the car for a road trip. We haven't done that lately however because of staying put during the pandemic.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

I have my mobile connection unit case with adapters not in use in there, along with a small foam cooler. The MCU/6-50 adapter is my power connection, so it is not there unless I’m traveling. It is almost always full when traveling though. It’s usually easier to get things needed while on the road from there rather than from the back, especially when the bike rack is on.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

yeah I could see how a bike/ski/whathaveyou rack on the back would up the usefulness of the frunk


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

on a regular basis, my reusable grocery bags live in the frunk. when traveling, I have one of the shallow/stackable coleman coolers (same one @Bigriver shows in the X a few posts above) that is a great fit, plus room to each side for other bags.

A turo rental I had last year used the frunk for various cleaning supplies available to the renter.


----------



## Yanquetino (May 1, 2016)

Right now? Masks. Normally it holds Tesla shopping bags that we got with our purchases at the Kettleman Supercharger.


----------



## SP's Tesla (Nov 6, 2019)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I only use the frunk for smelly takeout...


Same. I also use the frunk to store my laptop bag if I leave it in the car. Really wish they'd offer a privacy screen or something for the trunk...

Sean


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

SP's Tesla said:


> Really wish they'd offer a privacy screen or something for the trunk...


Have you been able to SEE into the trunk from the outside? I've tried several times and never have. There's even a piece of tape on the inside window and I've never spotted it from the outside!

So I am assuming that they thought the dark tinting on the Y made a cargo cover unnecessary.


----------



## Tom Hudson (Dec 20, 2017)

Ours has the travel charger, CHADEMO adapter and first aid kit. On road trips I put my travel bag in there.

-Tom


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

I keep some SAR gear for Civil Air Patrol in my frunk along with a tow rope leftover from my previous “classic” car and, an extension cord which I forgot to take out after last camping trip when a tent camper asked me to bring it along.

It definitely comes in handy for road trips and camping excursions but I’m not keen to put any road safety/repair gear up there due to power requirements for opening and, as for day to day use, too many steps (restrictions) to open and close. Definitely good for smelly stuff and for separating groceries I’m delivering to others from my own (in the trunk - or vice versa).


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

We actually loaded up our Frunk for a long weekend road trip to the coast over the summer. It was definitely useful to have the extra space there...holding our beach stuff like sandals, toys, towels, etc... Other than that, we rarely use the Frunk and it sits empty 99% of the time. We are planning on a holiday long weekend road trip in December and will probably load it up again. I did replace the stock spring with a spring that several forum members recommended and now the Frunk hood closes so much easier and is much more enjoyable to use 1% of the time.


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

Glass cleaning supplies. 

Occasionally beer and pizza.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

I have spare umbrellas in the frunk and used to have dog supplies. But been using it for groceries.


----------



## YesSheKnowsItsAMultiPass (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Great screen name and Avatar, BTW.


----------



## Gtimart (Dec 22, 2019)

I think the frunk would get way more use if it was easier to access. Opening my phone, then the app, finding the button and having to confirm (yes, no) when I have my hands full doesn't work. I had an extension on my phone that let me add button to the Android quick settings. It worked for a while and then stopped working. I know the Tesla cell notification slot also has that option but it's also had to access.
I know some people have added NFC tags on the car so they can just swipe their phone somewhere toi open it... I think I'll do that eventually. If only there was a standard way.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

Gtimart said:


> I think the frunk would get way more use if it was easier to access. Opening my phone, then the app, finding the button and having to confirm (yes, no) when I have my hands full doesn't work. I had an extension on my phone that let me add button to the Android quick settings. It worked for a while and then stopped working. I know the Tesla cell notification slot also has that option but it's also had to access.
> I know some people have added NFC tags on the car so they can just swipe their phone somewhere toi open it... I think I'll do that eventually. If only there was a standard way.


Not disagreeing, but I would find the frunk more accessible if it were easier to CLOSE. I can open it by tapping the button on the screen in the car but in order to close it (properly) I have to have both hands free and not be holding anything. Like not even my phone. Or more importantly, not even the whatever-it-is I just took OUT of the frunk!


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Fits my Fender Princeton perfect. So when I gig, that goes in there. But when I have a big gig and take my Fender twin...that goes in the back.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Gtimart said:


> I think the frunk would get way more use if it was easier to access. Opening my phone, then the app, finding the button and having to confirm (yes, no) when I have my hands full doesn't work.


There's an easier way. Turn on your phone (you don't even have to unlock it), and expand the Tesla app notification. There will be a "FRONT TRUNK" link. Tap that, and the frunk opens immediately - no confirmation needed.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Mobile charger, tire repair kit, 772 adapter, air compressor, first aid kit, raincoat, lighter, water and weed


----------

